# Opening vs Closing Pay?



## TheClopen (Jun 13, 2022)

We're at an early AM inbound process store and I was curious if that opening leader that's running the truck & first opens the store gets the same 15 mins added before clocking in similar to how the closing LOD gets the extra 15 mins added after clocking out.

I could totally ask HR this but I was seeing if anyone here knew.
It's just something I've always wondered because it would make sense. 
If the closing LOD gets an extra 15 mins for the Safe & Secure stuff then I would think that opening LOD would get it also right?


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2022)

Correct, and if you haven't been getting it, go to HR for retro pay.


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Jun 13, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Correct, and if you haven't been getting it, go to HR for retro pay.


When I first started running trucks my GM ETL had just quit and my SD got promoted so I just had ETL-HR, ETL-SS and ETL-SE. When I asked ETL-HR about perimeter pay and why I wasn't getting it she told me only my direct ETL could code me for perimeter pay and that I needed to stop submitting 15 minute punch corrections every time I opened because I was adding extra work to her HR TMs. I asked her if I could get retroactive pay and she said no. She ended up getting promoted

Also found out like a month ago that HR is the only ETL that can key perimeter pay; my current GM ETL told me she doesn't have access. 🤪

Anyway I probably lost like 5 hours of pay the whole time I was essentially denied perimeter pay. It's probably nothing compared to how often my SD calls/texts me off the clock or while I'm on lunch though.


----------



## Cmoney1996 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yes opening Team leader Gets perimeter check pay as long as they aren’t an ETL or above as they are salary vs hourly TLs


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2022)

swordfishtrombon said:


> When I first started running trucks my GM ETL had just quit and my SD got promoted so I just had ETL-HR, ETL-SS and ETL-SE. When I asked ETL-HR about perimeter pay and why I wasn't getting it she told me only my direct ETL could code me for perimeter pay and that I needed to stop submitting 15 minute punch corrections every time I opened because I was adding extra work to her HR TMs. I asked her if I could get retroactive pay and she said no. She ended up getting promoted
> 
> Also found out like a month ago that HR is the only ETL that can key perimeter pay; my current GM ETL told me she doesn't have access. 🤪
> 
> Anyway I probably lost like 5 hours of pay the whole time I was essentially denied perimeter pay. It's probably nothing compared to how often my SD calls/texts me off the clock or while I'm on lunch though.




Your GM ETL absolutely can add the perimeter check.  So can your ETL HR (or any ETL).  Ask your HR Expert to do it.  Then tell HR you want retro pay.  And do 15 minute punch corrections for work texts.


----------



## POGTL (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes as a closing tl I start Monday's every week wirh an hour and a half already keyed on my timesheet.  It's normally keyed when the schedule is keyed 2 weeks out


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jul 9, 2022)

POGTL said:


> Yes as a closing tl I start Monday's every week wirh an hour and a half already keyed on my timesheet.  It's normally keyed when the schedule is keyed 2 weeks out


The opening leader gets that same benefit


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 9, 2022)

This is interesting.... this 15 minute perimeter pay covers Opening TL arriving at say 5:45 am for a 6AM opening time? As in TM s who start their shifts at 6AM would find an hourly opening TL already in the buiding??


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 10, 2022)

POGTL said:


> Yes as a closing tl I start Monday's every week wirh an hour and a half already keyed on my timesheet.  It's normally keyed when the schedule is keyed 2 weeks out


What if you're the opening TL and are regularly leaving TM s waiting til 6:05, 6:10 AM cause you're just pulling into the parking lot....and then punch correcting everyone to 6AM. Cool for that extra 1 1/2 hour perimeter pay for that TL?


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jul 10, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> What if you're the opening TL and are regularly leaving TM s waiting til 6:05, 6:10 AM cause you're just pulling into the parking lot....and then punch correcting everyone to 6AM. Cool for that extra 1 1/2 hour perimeter pay for that TL?


The perimeter check is solely for checking that the perimeter of the building is safe and secure. Has nothing to do with letting people into the building or anything inside the building. But yes the opening TL should complete this before 6 am or whatever the start times are for their beginning TM’s.

also as closing tl i get 1.25 hrs keyed on each week (15 mins per day) and honestly it’s nice but it makes it harder to do my actual job with less actual time than other leaders. This is target’s problem though and that’s why I get OT some weeks


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 10, 2022)

On point...TL s regularly arrive past 6am opening and go right to their desk. Never EVER heard of this perimeter thing. Wondering if it's active at this store as a little free $$$ for TL s.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Jul 10, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> On point...TL s regularly arrive past 6am opening and go right to their desk. Never EVER heard of this perimeter thing. Wondering if it's active at this store as a little free $$$ for TL s.


I think perimeter pay is being misrepresented in this thread. Opening TLs get paid to do a lap around the outside of the building, unlock the doors, and unarm the building BEFORE they clock in. It's a part of their job duties to do these things, so the company pays them to do such. Same with Closing TLs; they get paid to lock the last doors and arm the building after they've clocked out.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 11, 2022)

Jayunderscore said:


> I think perimeter pay is being misrepresented in this thread. Opening TLs get paid to do a lap around the outside of the building, unlock the doors, and unarm the building BEFORE they clock in. It's a part of their job duties to do these things, so the company pays them to do such. Same with Closing TLs; they get paid to lock the last doors and arm the building after they've clocked out.


Well no they don't walk the outside perimeter, ever, they unlock the door and turnoff the alarm when they arrive in the morning ,(usually after our shift starts at 6am)...takes them 30 seconds. Closing... no way takes a quarter hour pay to lock last door and arm the building on the way out-30 seconds max.  Whatever.


----------



## TheClopen (Jul 11, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Well no they don't walk the outside perimeter, ever, they unlock the door and turnoff the alarm when they arrive in the morning ,(usually after our shift starts at 6am)...takes them 30 seconds. Closing... no way takes a quarter hour pay to lock last door and arm the building on the way out-30 seconds max.  Whatever.


We're required by AP to drive the building as per safe & secure procedure.


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Jul 11, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Well no they don't walk the outside perimeter, ever, they unlock the door and turnoff the alarm when they arrive in the morning ,(usually after our shift starts at 6am)...takes them 30 seconds. Closing... no way takes a quarter hour pay to lock last door and arm the building on the way out-30 seconds max.  Whatever.


They're supposed to drive around the outside of the building, make sure red pin lock is on the trailer, no doors ajar/immediate safety concerns. Also supposed to walk the perimeter of the inside of the building and make sure there are no safety concerns before they clock in. I've been threatened write ups by my APBP if I don't do perimeter checks or walk into the building with a buddy. There are times I've had to submit punch corrections because the team member I'm scheduled to walk in with is late/calls out and I have to wait 30 mins for the next TM to arrive.


----------



## NightHuntress (Jul 12, 2022)

I think too many people worry about things that don’t concern them. Only one person in the morning gets paid that perimeter pay and one person at night.  If the leader isn’t following protocol it will catch up to them. AP does watch cameras and even the AP BP has been known to check the cameras and also check to see when the building alarm goes off and on. Some Team members would complain when they closed with me (the one person scheduled) because I was thorough in my walk after locking the doors and we usually left a half hour after close. I’d always hear how when they closed with other leads they’d be out 5 minutes after close. However multiple leaders got in trouble for forgetting to lock something and one even locked a TM in the store. Cutting corners and not following protocol leads to issues and eventually will bite you in the butt.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jul 13, 2022)

targetuser said:


> I think too many people worry about things that don’t concern them. Only one person in the morning gets paid that perimeter pay and one person at night.  If the leader isn’t following protocol it will catch up to them. AP does watch cameras and even the AP BP has been known to check the cameras and also check to see when the building alarm goes off and on. Some Team members would complain when they closed with me (the one person scheduled) because I was thorough in my walk after locking the doors and we usually left a half hour after close. I’d always hear how when they closed with other leads they’d be out 5 minutes after close. However multiple leaders got in trouble for forgetting to lock something and one even locked a TM in the store. Cutting corners and not following protocol leads to issues and eventually will bite you in the butt.


I felt this hard. As closing TL my safe and secure walk is the most thorough compared to others, and while doing the walk I have TM’s that have made comments like “when you close I am here the latest” “when other leaders close we leave a few mins after 10” I have partnered with AP on this multiple times but nothing has been done- not my business and I don’t care because it’s their job and not mine.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jul 13, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Well no they don't walk the outside perimeter, ever, they unlock the door and turnoff the alarm when they arrive in the morning ,(usually after our shift starts at 6am)...takes them 30 seconds. Closing... no way takes a quarter hour pay to lock last door and arm the building on the way out-30 seconds max.  Whatever.


When i close, i have had perimeter checks take 5 mins and some that have taken longer than the 15 mins depending on what i find….

it involves arming the building, locking the last few doors, driving around the entire perimeter of the building, and making sure the pin lock is positioned on the trailer. Mistakes are meant to be found and your opinion isn’t going to change the pay allocation.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jul 16, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> I felt this hard. As closing TL my safe and secure walk is the most thorough compared to others, and while doing the walk I have TM’s that have made comments like “when you close I am here the latest” “when other leaders close we leave a few mins after 10” I have partnered with AP on this multiple times but nothing has been done- not my business and I don’t care because it’s their job and not mine.


@Inboundbeast im with you. My team knows that when I they close with me I’m extremely thorough. I don’t keep them long but sometimes they wait a few extra minutes (I work at a small format so I don’t have a lot of ground to cover). They also know I want the team to walk out together (our store isn’t in the best area of the city and I feel better when everyone leaves together safely).

I’m thorough for a few reasons… one because you just have to be. It’s your job on the line at the end of the day. It’s also for my peace of mind, and so I can sleep at night.  My team is pretty good about waiting for me (mostly because they know I’m anal).


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 17, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> On point...TL s regularly arrive past 6am opening and go right to their desk. Never EVER heard of this perimeter thing. Wondering if it's active at this store as a little free $$$ for TL s.


It’s for the tl to drive around the exterior of the building to look for suspicious things before they enter the building.


----------

